

Show HN: Smooth & Fluid Animated Heatmap - davidjhamp
http://crimeheatmap.ca/

======
davidjhamp
This is my entry for a local
contest([http://www.apps4halifax.ca/](http://www.apps4halifax.ca/)) in Halifax
NS. Was hoping to get some suggestions for improvements or comments.

